# 2, F, Watsonville, Cali., U.S.A



## Sky14

I'm moving out of state soon and I can't take all my girls with me so I need to find a new home or homes for 2 of them.

Country:USA
State/Region:C.A
City/Town:Watsonville
Number of rats:2
Sex:Female
Age(s):Between 8-11 monthes
Name(s):Nezume & Velvet
Colours:Black & white blazed hooded & Black dumbo with white on underside & white socks
Neutered/Spayed:No
Reason for rehoming:Moving & can't take with me.  
Temperment:Very friendly & loving
Medical problems:None
Will the group be split:If need be
Transport available:Yes but very limited
URL of Pictures:Ratsy picsThe 3-4th pics are Nezume & the 5-6th are Velvet
Preferred donation:Anything

So if anyone can take my babys please Pm me and we can start from there.


----------



## twitch

*Re: Home(s) needed ASAP!!!!!!*

please adjust your title to the proper format so it easier for the people veiwing to know if they can even help.


----------



## twitch

*Re: Home(s) needed ASAP!!!!!! 2, F, Watsonville, Cali., U.S.*

well you got it part but it would seem you missed something in your reading of the format outline. so i'll qoute it for you:

"in the subject heading please indicate the number of rats, gender and location ONLY."

all the rats posted here need homes and all of them need them as soon as possible. saying that in your subject heading is redunant and useless. please only give the pertient information in the heading.


----------



## splinter

*Re: Home(s) needed ASAP!!!!!! 2, F, Watsonville, Cali., U.S.*

Are you able to ship them at all? I know my step borther is in want of a rat, but we're in the midwest. But, we're also going to Palm Springs in a few weeks...how far is that from Watsonville? I'll have to talk it over with my stepmom first.


----------



## Sky14

As soon as you talk to your stepmom let me know and we might be able to figure something out!


----------



## Sky14

Is there ANYONE near me that can take these girls!?!? I REALLY don't want to give them to the SPCA. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Sky14

.................Nobody near me...?..... I don't want to give these girls to an SPCA.....If they don't find a home at the SPCA they will either "put them to sleep" or cart them to a rescue and my girls can't handle being left alone.........

PLEASE CAN ANYBODY HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmiekins

Why not opt to take them to a rescue yourself? While there are so many full rescues, there are quite a few really good rescues in CA...


----------



## Sky14

...................Well.........I....... *Sigh* .......I don't trust rescues...... a couple of my friends have had to take there ratsys to rescues and......it didn't go very well.....


----------



## Kimmiekins

There are some very well-known, respected and legit rescues that many can recommend in CA... Would you like me to get you the names/web addresses?

Rescues are like many businesses and non-profits... There are bad apples and good ones. The bad ones shouldn't reflect on the good.


----------



## Tammy

Please contact http://www.rattieratz.com/. They are an incredible rat rescue located in the bay area. They should be able to help you.


----------



## Stephanie

HaHa Tammy I volunteer for Rattie Ratz and though we are very full I have offered to help Sky14 though i haven't heard anything back from her yet.
Have you adopted from us in the past Tammy?


----------



## Sky14

What's Rattie Ratz addy? So I can map quest it if my mom doesn't know the area it's in.


----------



## Stephanie

We have foster homes all through out Northern California. Check out our page for more info at rattieratz.com


----------



## Hippy

I would love to take the girls but I'm about 2 hours away in Novato.


----------



## Sky14

Hippy said:


> I would love to take the girls but I'm about 2 hours away in Novato.


If I don't get to Rattie Ratz then maybe we could work something out. Could you meet me part way if Rattie Ratz doesn't work out??? What's the closest you can come to Watsonville??


----------



## Hippy

Well from what I have looked up on the map, I think its about a 2 hour drive from where I live. I could possibly maybe take them if the Rattie Ratz doesn't work out but I dont know how far I would be willing to drive.


----------



## Tammy

Stephanie said:


> HaHa Tammy I volunteer for Rattie Ratz and though we are very full I have offered to help Sky14 though i haven't heard anything back from her yet.
> Have you adopted from us in the past Tammy?


I got my 2 girls from Candirats (breeder) and she said good things about RattieRatz. I also check the adoptables page every now and then. The comments and descriptions of the adoptables are always endearing and seem to be by people who are knowledgeable and really care.

I might like to adopt a neutered easygoing male someday....for now I just check them out.


----------

